# Crear interface para conectar un tacometro al PC



## naldonahuel

Hola señores , como les va , tanto tiempo , estube buscando por el foro , pero no encontré nada del nuevo proyecto que quiero emprender, 

El tema es  asi , son un aficionado de la simulacion de carreras de autos online(rfactor, simutc) y  me encantaría sumar a mi cockpit un tacometro , pero para esto tendía que crear una interface , que obtenga la información del juego y me la transorme en señal para un tacometro convencional ; tambien estaría bueno tener un indicador de marchas .

Alguien sabe como se hace esto? o aluien vio por ahi alguien que ya lo hizo? 

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## naldonahuel

Tengo entendido que se utiliza un PIC ,lamentablemente soy tecnico electromecanico , y tanto de electronica como de programación no se mucho , mas que copiar circuitos y algo mas .
Para el juego se crea un plugin que exporta los datos del juego


----------



## chapin

algo asi supongo http://www.symprojects.com/shop/spi-d-digital-speedometer/


----------



## naldonahuel

si , similar , como este precisamente .. 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-119728413-interfaz-usb-para-tacometro-e-indicador-de-marchas-pc-_JM_


----------



## lubeck

naldonahuel dijo:


> si , similar , como este precisamente ..
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-119728413-interfaz-usb-para-tacometro-e-indicador-de-marchas-pc-_JM_



pues yo creo que el hacer un tacometro no es taaaannn dificil... se podría hacer con un pic 18f4550 o el 18f2550

el problema seria decifrar los protocolos para la compatibilidad con los simuladores.. digamos ese que pusiste dice esto...



> Simuladores compatibles:
> 
> Live for Speed
> Richard Burns Rally
> rFactor
> ACTC
> Top Race V6
> TC2000 Racing
> GTR
> GTR2
> GT Legends
> Race
> Race07
> GTR Evo


----------



## naldonahuel

Si , yo para los unicos que nesecito es para el rfactor y simu tc. de igual manera de aca se pueden descargar los sofware http://www.virtualmeter.com.ar/descargas.html


----------



## antiworldx

En teoria, ya tienendo los datos del simulador... que es bronca de software, nomas es cosa de usar generador de onda cuadrada de frecuencia variable...

Fc = RPM * no. de cilindros * 2


----------



## lubeck

> el pic 16f628A



 el 628a no tiene modulo USB.... el 18f2550 o 18f4550 si...



> es muy dificil ? donde tengo que empezar a leer? estoy predispuesto...



si no tienes los protocolos de comunicación con lo simuladores... te doy un 0.00005% de exito...

yo te sugeriría que:

1.- comiences por ahi y  dudo mucho que encuentres los códigos fuente....
2.- si no los encuentras .... yo te sugeriria que no tomes la informacion del simulador sino que vieras la manera de hackear lo mandos o pedales.... podria ser mas factible...


----------



## MVB

antiworldx dijo:


> En teoria, ya tienendo los datos del simulador... que es bronca de software, nomas es cosa de usar generador de onda cuadrada de frecuencia variable...
> 
> Fc = RPM * no. de cilindros * 2



Explicame esta parte que no entendi.
Como funciona el tacometro que se controla por medio de frecuencia variable?.
Yo habia pensado que se controlaban por PWM pero con esto me has dejado asi →.

En cuanto al problema, antes de intentar cualquier cosa lo primero que debes hacer es como obtener los datos del simulador, intentar cualquier cosa antes de esto es casi perder el tiempo.


----------



## MVB

Luego de un rato de estar leyendo he encontrado que la parte de extraer los datos del simulador rFactor, es relativamente facil.
Como habias comentado se trata de crear un plug-in que exporte los datos, en la pagina de rFactor esta del codigo de un plug-in que obtiene gran cantidad de informacion del juego (velocidad, aceleracion, y como 1000 cosas mas, hasta la presion de aire de los neumaticos).
El codigo fuente esta escrito en C++, segun lei no tienes conocimientos de programacion, por lo cual creo no vas a entender mucho, igual quiero ver el proyecto funcionado y te puedo ayudar. 
Antes de eso que es exactamente lo que quieres obtener?, un tacometro que muestre solo la velocidad?, rpms?, digital (salen los numeritos), o analogico?.
Publica como quieres que sea y seguro entre todos te podemos echar una mano 
Tambien te invito a que busques informacion general de que se requiere para programar un microcontrolador PIC, para que te vayas empapando del tema.

Link del codigo del plug-in:
http://rfactor.net/web/rf1/devcorner/  -* Seccion rFactor internals plugin*


----------



## naldonahuel

Gracias muchachos!!!!!!!! me dan un gran aliento .. a si que empezaré a leer cuanto antes ! 
lo que quiero hacer es una interface que me haga funcionar un tacometro convencionalcomo este, y estaría bueno tambien un indicador de marchas como la segunda foto.













MVB dijo:


> Luego de un rato de estar leyendo he encontrado que la parte de extraer los datos del simulador rFactor, es relativamente facil.
> Como habias comentado se trata de crear un plug-in que exporte los datos, en la pagina de rFactor esta del codigo de un plug-in que obtiene gran cantidad de informacion del juego (velocidad, aceleracion, y como 1000 cosas mas, hasta la presion de aire de los neumaticos).
> El codigo fuente esta escrito en C++, segun lei no tienes conocimientos de programacion, por lo cual creo no vas a entender mucho, igual quiero ver el proyecto funcionado y te puedo ayudar.
> Antes de eso que es exactamente lo que quieres obtener?, un tacometro que muestre solo la velocidad?, rpms?, digital (salen los numeritos), o analogico?.
> Publica como quieres que sea y seguro entre todos te podemos echar una mano
> Tambien te invito a que busques informacion general de que se requiere para programar un microcontrolador PIC, para que te vayas empapando del tema.
> 
> Link del codigo del plug-in:
> http://rfactor.net/web/rf1/devcorner/ -* Seccion rFactor internals plugin*


 Gracias MVB ... si en realidad como explique en la respuesta anterior , la idea es mover un tacometro convencional con las RPM , estos que trabajan por frecuencia variable , y dijital sería el indicador de marchas , y si no se complica tanto tambien en otro la velocidad  en otro display digital .. 

Muchas gracias a todos por la mano que me estan dando ..


----------



## MVB

Ya tengo algún avance en el plugin que exportará los datos al sistema, anda pensando y buscando cual tacometro vas a usar, para ir empezando a diseñar la parte de hardware para el sistema.


----------



## MVB

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Lo pudiste compilar... yo no
> 
> use VS2010 y VS6 y nada




Compile estos archivos: http://rfactor.net/web/dl/rf1/rFactorExamplePlugin.zip usando esto: http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-us/products/2010-editions/express, nunca desarrollo en windows  y fue lo primero que encontré . Abrí el proyecto que esta en los comprimidos, el programa me pregunto algo de pasarlo a una nueva versión, le dije que si, le di compilar y ya tenia la dll creada.
Ahora ando trabajando con memoria compartida para exportar los datos a otra aplicacion, cuando tenga algo medio decente para mostrar lo subo.


----------



## lubeck

> Compile estos archivos: http://rfactor.net/web/dl/rf1/rFactorExamplePlugin.zip usando esto: http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudi...itions/express, nunca desarrollo en windows y fue lo primero que encontré . Abrí el proyecto que esta en los comprimidos, el programa me pregunto algo de pasarlo a una nueva versión, le dije que si, le di compilar y ya tenia la dll creada.



Yo hice lo mismo con 2010 que es un poquitin(una o dos versiones) mas reciente y me dijo lo mismo que a ti, que si queria pasarlo pero al generar la dll me marco un error... vuelvo a intentarlo... en caso de fallar de nuevo en el intento podrias subir la dll para ver si tambien se podria hacer en VB...


----------



## MVB

Bueno lo prometido es deuda, luego de pelear un rato con el codigo, y de tener que hacer varias "chapuzas" he terminado un ejemplo de como obtener los datos del juego.
El software en si no es directamente lo que se va a usar en el proyecto que estamos haciendo, pero si es una base para esto.

Que hace el software?
R/ Obtiene los datos del juego (velocidad, rpms y marcha) y los muestra en una ventana.

Como funciona?
R/ Son dos modulos, uno es el plugin para el juego, lo que hace este es sacar los datos y mandarlos a un segundo programa, estos datos se mandan atravez de memoria compartida, el segundo programa es el encargado de mostrar los datos en pantalla.

Por que dos programas?
R/ Segun las recomendaciones de rFactor, el codigo del plugin debe ser lo mas eficiente posible, por que en caso de ser lento bajaria las FPS del juego, cosa que nadie quiere!!. por eso la unica funcion del plugin es sacar los datos y ponerlos en memoria compartida para que otras aplicaciones puedan procesarlos.

Que tiene que ver esto con el Tacometro?.
R/ Es simple, si modificamos el segundo programa, podemos hacer que envie esos datos al microcontrolador ya sea por USB o por puerto serial, y pues el micro se encargaria mostrarlos en los Display y en el tacometro..

Ahora, para probarlo tienen que hacer lo siguiente:
El archivo ExamplePlugin.dll lo deben meter en la carpeta plugins en la ruta de instalacion del juego.
Deben configurar el juego para que se ejecute en modo ventana, esto es para poder ver la ventana del otro programa. (Esto se configura ejecutando rF Config.exe).
Ejecutar el juego.
Ejecutar la aplicacion SharedMemory.

Ahora los links:
Programa compilado:
, descomprimir antes de ejecutar, disculpen el tamaño pero no he podido compilar de otra forma para que quede mas pequeño.

Codigo fuente y plugin compilado.


NOTA: Subo los programas a otro server ya que forosdeelectronica no admitre archivos de ese tamaño.


----------



## MVB

La verdad de programacion en windows y especialmente en Visual Basic muy poco, con mis conocimientos en Visual Basic quedo loco, no se si existen al menos los aputandores..
Igual encontre este articulo: *http://vb.mvps.org/hardcore/html/sharedmemorythroughmemory-mappedfiles.htm,*creo que con ese y este: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366551%28v=vs.85%29.aspx puedes lograr leer los datos desde Visual Basic, en el código fuente que subi esta el nombre del  "Espacio de memoria compartida", y tambien la structura de datos que se almacena en el...


----------



## tormento

todos los micros que soporten usb te van a funcionar cuidado con la eleccion por que tenes que tener un programador que los acepte siempre busca los mas probados por que tenes mas posibilidades de que te solucionen algun problema si te pasa .Bueno ojala que te vaya todo muy bien avisa cuando lo conectes


----------



## naldonahuel

Muchachos .. esto es lu unico que consugo por aca .. servira? pic16f84a http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/35007b.pdf

me parece que no ... voy a seguir buscando..


----------



## tormento

naldo 

te comento que podes comprar en bs as y te lo llevan en colectivo te va a salir un poquito mas te recomiendo que uses con salida usb por la velocidad no vas a poder hacer en tiempo real consulta eso acordate que si mandan mucha informacion desde el pic hacia el pc o viceversa no te va a dar el tiempo fijate las tasas de tranferencia de la informacion un comunicacion seria va hasta calcula aprox. 115k o  un poco menos de 1mb un usb 2.0 4mb minimo o mas depende de tu equipo asi que fijate bien eso antes de inverir, como lo que haces es complicado y complejo te va llevar un tiempo pero no abandones por que los frutos seran muchisimos, tampoco te olvides que necesitas un cargador de pic// saludos


----------



## MVB

Si claro que lo puedes hacer, aunque en realidad no he hecho nunca uno.
Aca hay un post donde publican todo lo necesario:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/

Trata de verlo lo mas rápido por que necesitaras otro pic para el programador.


----------



## Makabro

Buenas me sumo a la "charla" estoy muy interesado en lo que quieren armar. Por mi parte estoy armando dos Displays para mostar información relativa a la carrera/auto, lo pongo gráfico

Estoy haciendo ésto:




Lo bueno es que lo tengo casi listo y en el camino a ello tuve que armarme un programador del tipo JDM, más especificamente TE-20SE que me funcionó de maravilla para programar los PICs que llevan los displays.

Aquí el monstruito:




Si te interesa tengo información para armarlo paso a paso, no es para NADA dificil, yo no soy ingeniero ni mucho menos, con un poco de mañas lo armas sim problemas! 

Saludos y suerte en el proyecto!


----------



## Makabro

Acá va el manual el los fotolitos en una ppt aparte!  Si lo seguis al pie de la letra sale muy bien!

Mucha Suerte!

P.D: por el tema del tacómetro, yo estuve viendo de clonar la placa Rev Burner, tenes idea si se podrá?


----------



## MVB

Por lo que puedo leer aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/alguien-utilizado-programador-jmd-pic-18f-1038/#post106699 si funciona.


----------



## Makabro

MVB dijo:
			
		

> Estuve leyendo un poco sobre la placa revBurner, creo que debe ser un poco dificil clonarla ya que el codigo del microcontrolador no se debe conseguir.
> Pero tampoco será muy dificil diseñar una que haga lo que hace esa.
> En cuanto a lo que estas armando. Ya tenes la parte qeu extrae los datos el juego?. Que simuladores soporta?



El firmware lo podes bajar desde la página oficial de manera gratuita  http://www.symprojects.com/downloads/ asique habría que ver que tan factible sería clonarla.

Necesitariamos la mayor cantidad de fotos de alta definición para ver las pistas y los componentes.

Respecto a la extracción de datos uso el PD Display v2 1.6 (creado por Nye de un foro español) Por ahora esta desactualizado para los juegos de SimBin (Race 07 para adelante), pero soporta GT Legends, GTR, GTR2 y rFactor sin problemas ya que estos juegos no han cambiado sus versiones y ahi está la clave del soft.


----------



## MVB

Veo, si seria una buena opcion hacerle una copia a la tarjeta, ya que el podes utilizar el software para pc de la misma empresa quitaria mucho trabajo y daria compatibilidad a muchos mas juegos.


----------



## naldonahuel

Seria buenisimo! , pero yo sigo con este proyecto ya que ya tengo  el pic , una fuente de 12v 3A , esta en proyecto del programador gracias a *Makabro .. *no veo la hora de arrancar con esto ..  el tacometro lo compre por mercadolibre y me llega  en un par de días !!!


----------



## ViruX

hola quería saber si alguien iso algún codigo para el rfactor para conectar el tacometro y si alguien tiene el circuito para hacer el PCB
Saludos


----------



## pablispeed

hola chicos la verdad q yo tambien quiero hacer lo mismo,en esta web esta el creador del virtualmeter no muestra muchos las placas pero el que sabe capas seda mañana tienen q ver en q pagina esta porq hay varios proyectos http://mac56simparts.blogspot.com/ si alguin logra hacerlo no se olviden de pasar toda  la data saludos


----------



## naldonahuel

Hola señores tanto tiempo , despues de bastante esperar ya tengo conmigo el PIC18F2550http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/foto0309u.jpg/(perdon por la calidad de la foto pero tenia unicamente el celular a mano)
El tacometro que compré es como el de la imagen , al cual lo compre por mercadolibre, pero tengo la mala suerte que me lo han enviado por una emprea que en este momento esta de huelga desde hace ya como 3 días , pero aparentemente mañana me lo entregan , pero por lo que estube viendo es de marca L&M
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y en la parte porterior tiene para seleccionar para motores entre 4,6 y 8 cilindros y se conectan directamente dos cables a la bobina y uno al (-) por lo cual no creo que halla inconvenientes, en cualto a la luz de corte esta se regula que encienda a las rpm que queramos con el potenciometro que esta en la parte frontal , esta se alimenta aparte igual que la iluminación del dispositivo .

El programador todavía no lo arme, pero mañana seguro paso a comprar los elementos que me faltan


----------



## naldonahuel

Hola muchachos como andan? Bueno .. recien termino de ensamblar el programador .. mañana pruevo que este todo bien .. disculpen la calidad de las foros , fueron con el celular ..  
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/714/foto0311s.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/foto0312e.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/foto0313n.jpg/


----------



## naldonahuel

Bueno muchachos .. por fin tengo en mis manos el tacometro .. aca les dejo un par de fotos y el planito de conección , una papa ..
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/foto0324z.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/foto0325cm.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pablispeed

naldonahuel dijo:


> Bueno muchachos .. por fin tengo en mis manos el tacometro .. aca les dejo un par de fotos y el planito de conección , una papa ..
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/foto0324z.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/foto0325cm.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



y como va el proyecto?


----------



## MVB

Perfecto.
Creo que ahora tenes todo lo necesario para comenzar, entonces la idea que propongo es:
Crear un software muy simple que extraiga los datos de fFactor. (Luego nos podemos preocupar por otros  simuladores).
Buscar un medio para enviarlos al PIC (Primero puede ser serial y luego USB)
Programacion del PIC.

Comencemos entonces con la programacion del PIC, te voy a pasar un libro donde enseñan a utilizar el lenguaje CCS, no pretendo que te lo leas todo... pero si que tengas una buena idea de que es un pic, que puede hacer y que no..

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5211985/Compilador C Ccs Y Simulador Proteus Para Microcontroladores Pic.pdf


----------



## LocoHernan

Hola soy nuevo en el foro pero vengo siguiendolos hace rato, fabrique de cero un cokpit para R-Factor y quisiera darle Total Motion, la parte mecanica para mi es re facil pero la parte elctronica no se nada mas que soldar y esas cosas sencillas. Este cokpit lo fabrique con la electronica de un pad usb y varios pulsadores y potenciomtros. Ahora estoy por empezar con el tema del Movimientoy me parece que el tema que estan tratando puede servirme, con la diferencia que en vez de un pic me gustaria usar un pc vieja de interface entre la que esta usando el rfactor y el simulador. Quedaria PC R-FACTOR -->PC VIEJA-->JUEGO DE RELEES-->MOTORES DEL COKPIT. Mi pregunta es ...como lo hago. Algo de programacion entiendo pero fue hace tantos años que ya no me acuerdo (1995). les dejo algunas fotos aca

http://hernansilvero.blogspot.com/


----------



## MVB

Hola:
Quisiera saber que parte tienes montada, en las fotos observo los potenciómetros y algunos pulsadores, esto lo tenes conectado a algo mas o simplemente lo tenes suelto?.

Dependiendo de eso se puede ver que idea considerar, aunque la de usar una pc de interface no la veo clara, creo que probablemente se necesite algún micro en medio, por eso te pregunto sobre que tienes montado..

saludos.


----------



## LocoHernan

Esta conectado a una placa de un pad de play ps2 para pc via usb.
Lo que pretendo hacer es tomar la info del R-factor y leerla via usb con la pc vieja y   comandar unos relees por el puerto serie de esta. tendria que adaptar o convertir el programa del PIC a algun lenguaje que pueda correr en la pc vieja, a la pc vieja la usaria como PIC. el tema es el programa como deberia ser.
El Cocpit va a tener dos motores de limpiaparabrisas atras que van a mover el conjunto de Volante, silla, y pedales





La verdad...se me ocurre una pc como interface porque no tengo ide a de como usar pic´s y me parece que es dificil dado que no tengo conocimiento alguno sobre el tema, me imagino que vos MVB la tenes re clara si se te ocurre algo tirame una idea yo estoy como un cero a la izquierda en este tema de los Pic´s


----------



## MVB

Bueno, ahora que releo todo entiendo  bien.
Si no te queres complicar creo que se puede hacer sin usar PICS, podemos manejar los relés con el puerto paralelo de alguna de las dos pcs, incluso, si la pc en la cual esta rfactor tiene puerto paralelo nos podriamos evitar el uso de la pc vieja, aunque pues si quieres usar la vieja no hay ningún problema, ya buscaríamos alguna forma de comunicar las dos pcs (por red LAN seria lo mejor.).

Ahora te puedo echar una mano con esto, (en Colombia las universidades publicas estamos en paro y no hay mucho que hacer por estos días).

Entonces lo primero es ver cuales son las variables que toca extraer de rFactor (Supongo que son aceleracion en el eje Y y en el eje X). Sería grandioso si puedes explicar como funciona el sistema de motores, asi nos hacemos una idea del funcionamiento de esta maquina.


saludos.


----------



## LocoHernan

Bueno explico brevemente como funciona la maquina y que es lo que se deberia extraer de R-Factor.
En el medio del chasis hay una rotula que permite el movimiento basculante hacia adelante y atras y hacia izq y derecha y el movimiento radial. lso motores estan ubicados atras por una cuestion de espacio. Para obtener los movimientos los motores deben accionarse al mismo tiempo.
Cuando hay un movimiento hacia la DERECHA el motor IZQUIERDO baja y el IZQUIERDO sube.
Cuando hay un movimiento hacia la IZQUIERDA el motor IZQUIERDO sube y el DERECHO baja.
Cuando hay un movimiento hacia ADELANTE los dos motores SUBEN
Cuando hay un movimiento hacia ATRAS los dos motores BAJAN
Cuando hay un movimiento hacia izq y adelante los dos motores suben y despues el izq baja  o a la inversa si primero DOBLA y despues FRENA.
Tambien seria interesante el movimiento del volante, son pulsos intermitentes segun el grado de dureza de la curva.
Otro movimiento que habria que preever es el movimiento radial de todo el chasis, con esto se obtiene el efecto de inercia lateral, cuando el auto esta doblando a alta velocidad el chasis debe girar para un lado u otro segun si la curva es hacia izq o derecha si la velocidad e s alta o la curva es muy cerrada el motor debe girar mas rapido que si es una curva amplia o a baja velocidad, tal vez haya algun dato de "inercia" en el r-factor y si este valor es bajo el motor gire lento y si es alto gire rapido , es el mas dificil de reproducir pues el mayor inconveniente son los cables, pero si ponemos una pc conectada via wi-fi  o alguna cosa mas rapida inalambrica solo habria el cable de 220V que se podria hacer con colectores y carbones




Tambien usaria el sistema que se esta viendo en este foro que es el Tacometro, Led de Corte, indicador de marcha y indicador de velocidad pero este ultimo lo usaria analogico. Bueno , como ves no es nadafacil los datos que se espera obtener del  juego.
Otra cosa , en cada eje habra un pote que leenvie datos al programa (pic o pc vieja) para ver en que posicion esta el motor , este es otro dato que habria que "leer " pero desde el cockpit. por eso es que pense en una pc vieja para todo esto, y el programa que se use para esto deberia ser un programa donde las variables de topes sean variables pues para calibrar cada pote es bastante complejo, es mas bien prueba y error.
Bueno Esto es el vomienzo de la explicacion, tengo varias ideas pero con esto creo que te da para pensar bastante, yo esta semana voy a ver si termino el chasis con los motores, por el momento voy a hacer algo provisorio, sin mucho lujo y despues lo armo bien. Nos vemos

Ya se que me vana decir que el movimiento del volante se puede obtener del force feedback de cualquie volante medianamente bueno, pero la idea es hacer algo totalmente fabricado, sin recurrir a comprar cosas que fabrica otro. Seguramente este que fabrique va a ser mas caro que cualquier cosa que se compre hecha, pero he ahi el tema, a mi me gusta armarlo no jugar, despues megusta que otras personas lo prueben y digan "Que maaaaaaaaquina!!!!" .
Gracias por colaborar , Este es el unico lugar donde tienen la info de como extraer los datos del R-Factor, ni en los foros de Xtreme Races`s seben como hacerlo,los felicito y nuevamente Gracias Por colaborar


----------



## LocoHernan

Mira, yo habia pensado en un joystick via usb, estuve mirando un poco y encontre esto
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee418891%28VS.85%29.aspx
Entonces tenemos cuatro potenciometros con una interface muy rapida, diria por experiencia, muy precisa en los movimientos, de hecho mi simulador esta armado con uno de esos y anda muy bien, use 4 potenciometros de 5K, y varios pulsadores.

Entonces, en la pc vieja se conectaria:

El JOY conectado por usb para sensar los motores
Los datos del R-Factor conectados por Serial desde la otra PC (llamese nueva)
Y los reles conectados por el LPT

Todo esto en algun programa que calcule todos los datos y  que se puedan cambiar facilmente las variables de los topes de los potenciometros, para calibrarlos , eso es basicamente lo que busco

De todo la parte mecanica y de conexiones, hasta de instalar los programas, me animo pero de programacion solo me acuerdo Begin y End del Turbo Pascal 7 que era lo que usabamos en el año 92 en la facu.jaja


----------



## alechivo

Que hermoso proyecto!!
Estoy siguiendo todos los post y este loco con el simulador de inercia es un crack, pongamos todos un poco de arena que esto luego se convierte es una playa de diversion!!
Soy Alejandro  de Bs As estudio Telecomunicaciones (Electronica, Comunicaciones y Programación) pero ademas preparo motores de competición zonal. Asíque algo podre aportar.

> Consigo volantes Logitec G27 (para el que no quiera hacer un simu de inercia) que va de 10 a menos de 2000 pesos,.
> Soy intimo amigo de Nicolas el Dueño de Butacas "Nick" (Algo fundamental tmb para nuestro SIMU). Tambien a precio!!...
> Hice en la Facu varios proyectos con PIC F16..F18 asíque podemos hacer un grupo y tocar PIC+soft de alto nivel y otro grupo la circuiteria restante. (Obvio que todo el material avanzado y chequeado, subiendolo al post).
> Podemos ademas hacer un modulo como un loco postio en la 3pag. que indique Temp. de agua, aceite, presion de nafta, aceite etc pero en relojes analogicos).. 

Bueno me fui al carajo pero vamos que se puede.....
----

---
Salu2.


----------



## Makabro

Yo soy ese loco de la pagina 3 que posteo el Visualizador jaja, si necesitan información tengo de todo, lo hice personalmente y me funcionó bien.

Como adelanto dejo los planos de los dos visualizadores, lamentablemente el soft estaría desactualizado, pero creo que un programador podría ayudar.


----------



## MVB

Siento haber estado alejado del tema por unos días, pero ando con algunos problemas personales..
Makabro, a que software dices que esta desactualizado, el software del PIC o el del PC??


----------



## Makabro

El soft que está desactualizadoe es el de la PC (se llama PD Display, no encontré el codigo fuente en inet) A ver, digo desactualizado para las versiones de Race07 actuales, con rFactor 1.255 anda perfecto, como con GT Legends y algunos más.

Los hex's de los PICs funcionan perfecto (cada visualizador lleva 1 pic con su correspondiente hex).

Les paso todo lo que tengo para armarlos, adjunto. Los créditos a Gaboni y Joanett de un foro español.

En lo personal hice los dos visualizadores. El 1 me anduvo entero y perfecto (adjunto foto), el segundo por la mitad


----------

